# Help installing and running Dance Dance Revolution



## vkkhamul (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi, I have an old disc copy of Dance Dance Revolution (PC, 2002), in good condition. I'm trying to get it to work on my PC (Windows 7 Ultimate, i7-4790k, Radeon R9 390 series, 8 GB RAM) with no success.

For the record, the "required" specs for the game are Windows XP/ME/2000/98, 350 MHz processor, 64 MB RAM

First, I tried installing it normally by putting in the disc and running the setup. It wouldn't open.

Then, I ran the setup under Windows XP compatibility mode which allowed me to install it. It asked afterward if I wanted to install Direct X 8.1 as well. I have tried proceeding with and without installing that, but it makes no difference:

When I run the game, it shows nothing but a blank white window, then "Dance Dance Revolution has stopped working." This is what came under problem details, in case it helps:


> Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
> Application Name: DanceDanceRevolution.exe
> Application Version: 0.0.0.0
> Application Timestamp: 3d08038f
> ...


It doesn't matter which compatibility mode I use to run the game. It crashes every time.

Then, I tried setting up Windows XP Mode and ran the setup from within the virtual PC. The game installed just fine, and again it prompted to install Direct X 8.1, which I did. Now when I run the game, it gives me an error:


> Dance Dance Revolution Could not initialize the graphics. Please install the latest drivers for your graphics card. Also be sure to install DirectX 8.1 from the Dance Dance Revolution CD.


Not sure what else I could try to get it to work. I feel like I'm so close but there's some fine detail that I'm missing here...

Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------

